# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Αναζήτηση εργασίας - ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ

## robotakias

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Αναζητώ εργασία οπωσδήποτε σε *ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ* ή *ΒΡΑΔΙΝΗ* βάρδια, όχι απαραίτητα σε συναφές αντικείμενο με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τις σχετικές ειδικότητες, *ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ* θέση.

Όποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι ή γνωρίζει κάποια σχετική πληροφορία ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου παρακαλώ μέσω ΠΜ ή στο τηλ. *6942 606 808* .

- Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων -

----------

